# New lease available in Greene County, 204 acres



## trkyburns (Oct 12, 2016)

Last minute deal!  204 acres in Greene County near I-20 and Lake Oconee.  Has not been leased in at least the last 2 years.  Mostly pine with hardwood draws.  Camping allowed.  $10/acre for this season through June 30, 2017.

Do not PM me here.  Please email me at kevin.propertyservices@gmail.com


----------



## tackdriver (Oct 13, 2016)

im interested


----------



## tackdriver (Oct 13, 2016)

email sent


----------



## rsm (Oct 13, 2016)

put me in line for this property.Sent an email


----------



## trkyburns (Oct 13, 2016)

To all who have emailed me...  I'm way busier than I thought I was going to be today.  I will try my best to get back to you by tomorrow afternoon.

To anyone else still interested...  You are welcome to email me but just know that you have a couple dozen people in front of you at the moment. 


UPDATE:  I appreciate all the inquiries I've gotten on this. I think I've replied to everyone who emailed me. If I missed yours I'm sorry. I have a commitment on the lease pending showing the property and a few more groups next in line. If these don't work out I will update and re-open this. Thanks.


----------



## tackdriver (Oct 19, 2016)

i never got a call back on this and i was first up


----------



## trkyburns (Oct 19, 2016)

tackdriver said:


> i never got a call back on this and i was first up



Sorry bud you weren't first up.  I asked folks to email me, not reply to the thread.  I think I replied to all who emailed me.


----------



## trkyburns (Oct 19, 2016)

This tract is now leased.  Thanks to everyone who expressed interest.


----------

